# Which pier



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I want to take Cathy fishing this weekend. I will make the time in the afternoon so we can be fishing before dusk. Early morning isn't any good for Cathy. Cathy has to use a wheel chair and can't stand on her own without great risk to herself. I have narrowed it down to either Bob Sikes or the Ft. Pickens fishing pier for wheelchair access. Also, hopefully fewer problems with people partying. Which would be the best for her/us to catch some fish. I know about the "nite owl" pass needed for Ft Pickens and already have that taken care of. Also, what bait? I have a bucket and an air pump for live bait and a cast net if I can get some live bait for free or whatever will work if not free.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Picking up a small bag of squid is always a great way to catch something weather it be larger pinfish or the occasional snapper from pickens. I really like Pickens and i've always been able to catch something, if you plan on fishing after dark the lights attract a decent range of bait to net too.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

with bob sikes, i know a wheel chair can get on the gulf breeze side, not sure about the other side though. if you just want her to catch something by some frozen shrimp and you can catch croaker,white trout, and pinfish. if you want some decent fish i would go with sand fleas if you can get them.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank y'all. Cathy had a setback after I decided to try this with her. She has been mostly out of things for the last few days.


----------

